# How to connect Wifi to smart TV??



## alina (Feb 2, 2015)

Recently i have purchased new Samsung smart tv.
how can i  connect my tv to  wifi ?? how much near wifi range or router should be to TV ?
please explain with steps ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

TV should be within router's range. Good entry level routers now-a-days can cover around 10-15 meters radius easily. 
Which router are you using? You can check its range yourself using your phone.

Please refer to the User Manual included with the TV for connecting it to WiFi.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Which model did you purchase?


----------

